# Tony Banks



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

Tony is the former keyboard player/composer from progressive rock/80s pop band, Genesis. He has released 3 albums of orchestral music in recent years. Five is the most recent and generally viewed as the best. I always loved his beautiful melodies, especially in 70s Genesis albums, so I was predisposed to liking this stuff. Anyone familiar with this side of Tony?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I am a huge fan of his stuff from every Genesis album from Trespass up through Wind and Wuthering. 

His playing, while not up to the best of prog rock keyboardists (especially the Italians like, the Nocenzi bros, Giani Leone, or Beppe Crovella, just to name a few), he makes up for it in ingenuity and melody.

But I am not a fan, at all, of his orchestral music. I haven't heard any for quite a while, but as I remember it, it is pretty sophomoric and sounds like poor pastiche of stuff from the 19th century. And I also remember some of it tending toward New Age. 

But then, with regards to classical, I tend to only listen to 20th century, avant-garde, and contemporary classical, so, I may not be the best person to rate Banks' orchestral music. 

I feel bit bad dismissing his orchestral music, since he was part of one of my favorite bands of all time.


----------

